# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  آذر تموم شـُد من بــآ فیزیک و ریـــآضی ضعیفم چیکـــآر کنم ؟

## khnomgol

بـآ فیزیک و ریـآضی ضعیفم چی کارکنم آذر تموم شد و من هنوز اونجور که بـآید تو فیزیک و ریاضی راه نیافتادم خدا رو شکر شیمی و به لطف بهمن بازرگان و کتاب فوق العادش  و زیست و به لطف الگو دارم پیش میرم ولی فیزیک و ریاضیم وحشتناکه دیگه بدتر از این نمیشد داشتم فیزیک پیش و با میکروگاج میخوندم ولی نگرانی نخوندن پایه امونم برید زدم تو پایه با مهروماه بخونم نمیدونم مشکل از پایه ضعیف منه یا مهر و ماه آنچنان روون نیست !!!!! تو را خدا یکی منو راهنمایی بده موندم دیگه نمیشه که هیچی نزنم فیزیک و ریاضی و !!! واسه ریاضی همکوله دارمهم خیلی سبز ولی با درس نامه های خیلی سبز راحت ترم انگار روون تر از کوله اس  زبون کوله رو نمی فهمم!!!  اصلا مدل خوندن این دوتا درس چیه ؟؟؟؟ کتاب درسی و نمیخونم البته فقط این دو درسو !!!با dvd بخونم؟؟ چیزی سراغ دارید ؟؟؟کنکور آسان و که میدونید قیمتش یه نمه نجومیه !!! شهرمون کوچیکه کلاس کنکوراش با همون دبیرای دبیرستانه که همچین تعریفی نیستن از طرفی وقت کلاس رفتنم ندارم چی کار کنم ؟؟؟

----------


## sinae2011

برا ریاضی مبتکران بگیر مولف سعید بیاتی عالیه

----------


## niـhan

دقیقا منم تو چنین وضعیتی گیر کردم

----------


## doctor Hastii

منم همین مشکل رو دارم :Yahoo (12):

----------


## zist-konkur

سلام.
برای ریاضی من خیلی سبز (جامع )رو خوندم.پاسخ های تشریحیش واقعا به درد بخور بود و میشد ازشون مطلب رو دقیق فهمید.
برا فیزیک هم بهترین منبع گاج هستش که استفاده میکنید.
در صورتی که نمیتونین از پاسخ های تشریحی اشکالاتتون رو برطرف بکنید میتونید از کلاس ها یا دی وی دی های استفاده کنید.ولی یادتون باشه هیچگاه نا امیدی تو سال کنکور خوب نیست.به خودتون امیدوار باشید . در صورتی که با برنامه بخونین و برین جلو میبینین که نتایج شما خیلی بهتر شد.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Aguila Roja

اگر وقتتون کمه از کتاب های همایش استفاده کنید اگر وقت دارید ریاضی خیلی سبز +افبا 
فیزیک گاج

----------


## ammir

دو جلد اموزش و تست طلایی مبتکران سعید بیاتی بگیر واقعا راه می اندازه 
یعنی برا من این طوری بود قشنگ راه افتادم باهاش حجمش هم معقوله 
منم کوله داشتم اما بنظرم مزخرف بود و حجم الکی زیاد

----------


## khatte2

منم دقیقا همین وضعو دارم . . ریاضی کوله و مبتکرانو اکثریت پیشنهاد دادن . ریاضی عمومی کوله رو گرفتم خعلی توضیح نداده, با حل مثالای زیاد توضیحو میفهمونه . تست کم داره . به نظرم دوتا مبتکران خوب باشه با این وضع . ولی هنوز نخریدم . 
فیزیک هم من با اینکه تا حالا دبیر فیزیک نداشتیم و واقعا از فیزیک هیچی حالیم نیست ولی گاج خوب توضیح داده و میفهمم و تستاشم تقریبا خوب حل میکنم . دیگه شما فکر نکنم از من وضعت خراب تر باشه . فیزیک گاج فکر کنم خوب باشه
موفق باشی

----------

